# 1971 Volkswagen Super Beetle Auto shift



## shawn1260 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I just bought a 1971 VW Super Beetle with the auto shift, I can put it in the 2 and the L gears but I can not get it in the 1 or reverse gears. Any body have any ideas or things I am doing wrong, I talk to the previous owner and he said everything was working before shipping. Any input would be great, thanks


----------

